# Ride sense/ant+/Polar H7 HRM/iPhone 6--what to buy to integrate it all?



## neusaab (Jun 20, 2007)

Having a lot of trouble with searching, this forum and the internet in general.

I just picked up a 2015 Defy Advanced Pro 1 which came with a Ride Sense ant+ sensor installed.

I own a Polar H7 HRM and and iPhone 6.

I'd like to integrate everything using the phone as the display.

Does anyone have experience with the hardware/software to put this all together? Best I can tell, I need an app (for IOS 8.2), a dongle (lightning connnector), and a bar mount/case (which one do you guys like?).

Is this the best way to do it, and what do I need?

Help, thanks!


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

So I've been working on a similar problem. I'm about ready to go all in for ANT+ and get a Garmin 810. For no particularly good reason I don't like Garmin.

THIS IS ANT will help with some of what you are tying to do.

At the moment I don't know of an ANT+ adapter that works with the Lightning connector. There is one for the older iPhone 5. What you are actually looking for is a "Bridge" that will connect both ANT+ and Bluetooth. The RFLKT+ is a decent bridge that I'm currently using. It will let you use number of iPhone apps with the ANT+ sensors on your bike and other bluetooth sensors. I'm using Cyclemeter app with the RFLKT but it costs $5 a year however it gives you lots and lots of data options.

The problem for you will be that the RFLKT+ wants to be your on bar display. So you might look at the 4iiii's device which would replace your current heart sensor. Then you could use the iPhone for your display. I don't know if you locked in to using their app though or if you can use another iPhone app to connect to it for bridging.

For the phone mount. I had used a Topeak RideCase and mount with my iPhone 5. I've also got one of their bluetooth heart rate straps and it sucks. It does not reliable connect to my phone. The mont that goes on the top cap works fairly well. I don't like it out front on the bar it seams too far out there. Mounting it on the stem is problematic because the Giant stems are that rounded square. I actually used a 3D printer to make a little spacer so it would mount on the stem properly and not slide over to the side.

At the moment I'm in some limbo on the phone as bike computer setup. I'll be interested in what you might find out.


----------



## neusaab (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to write up your experience. So it's not as simple as getting an app like iBiker and connecting to the Giant sensor and Polar H7 using bluetooth?

Somehow I doubt it would be that easy 

I'll attempt a trial ride with the iBiker and the phone in my pocket tomorrow and post a report.


----------

